# GOOD FERTILITY CLINIC FOR OLDER WOMEN PLEASE?



## missyclara (Sep 23, 2011)

Can somebody please recommend a good overseas fertility clinic for older women.

I have been using Isida in Kiev who have been trustworthy but after a forth failed attempt I am looking to try a new doctor & treatment elsewhere.

I was going to try Team Miracle in Cyprus as they say they will transfer 4 embryos but I have just read the most awful reviews on their service - good up until you make payment then very bad service.

It's so difficult to know where to try.  Was thinking of Dr Pantos in Genisis Athens but they never reply to my emails.

Can someone please advise me.

Clara


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I came across positive reviews on Czech clinics. My friends and me have also been happy with Invicta


----------



## Sassy-lassy (Apr 19, 2012)

Worth giving IVF treatment abroad a call (if you google it, their site will come up).  They work with several overseas clinics and Ruth Pellow who runs it, is pretty knowledgable and could give you a steer on your options.  I'm pretty sure there's at least one clinic she works with where you can get treatment over the age of 50.  Good luck.


----------



## Ladybird1976 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm due to go to Reprofit in Brno in the Czech Republic in May. I'm using my own eggs but I have two colleagues that used donor eggs here and were successful first time. I'm 40 and the statistics were almost double what my UK clinic offered for my age. I did a lot of research and while I considered two others in Czech (Gennet and Reprogenesis) I stuck with Reprofit because the differences in stats were marginal. Gennet was significantly highe cost on drugs and reprogenesis don't recommend IVF over 40 with own eggs. My colleagues also visited Spain so while this was successful first time at Reprofit they had several failed and more expensive experiences before. 
Good luck!


----------

